# LA; Where to live?



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

There's a very good possibility I'll be moving to LA for work for a few months if not permanently. Aside from doing a few Southridge races I don't know squat about LA.
Work would be near Wilshire and S La Brea and I need to figure out where would be a cool place to live.
So where should I look for an apartment that would offer decent riding possibilities? Ideally something for both trail riding and road bike but either or would be fine.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

A cool place to live would be in the Silverlake area.....and not very far from work. (I am biased, it's mi barrio )
You can also ride out to nearby Griffith Park or out to Pasadena.....and about 20 miles out to the ocean or Santa Monica.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Depends on what kind of rent you're up for.

If I were working in that area, I'd probably find a place somewhere between work and the beach (Santa Monica) if it were affordable. It's not far to go up into the Santa Monica mountains (road or trail).

Roadfix certainly offers a good inland option. Griffith Park is great for 30 - 60 minute daily rides.


Are you looking for weekend rides or rides every day?

My perspective on living and riding in LA is: live as close as you can to work. I'd rather drive to a ride once in a while than drive a long way to work every day.

If you live close to work, it also cuts down your commute, so you have more time to ride before or after work (or you can ride to work, if your situation allows). I'm close to work and close to mountains so it's ideal.

Unfortunately the area your work is in doesn't have a lot of riding options for those quick weekday jaunts.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Your work is pretty smack dab in the middle of the city. No riding will be thrilling nearby. That being said, Roadfix's Silverlake suggestion is pretty good. And you might try West Hollywood, or Hollywood in the Franklin area. You might even want to look in Beverly Hills.


----------



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

> live as close as you can to work


My thoughts exactly. It'd be nice to be able to get a couple hours in weekdays before or after work and then long weekend rides either road or trail. I was hoping to get some road racing in this summer and maybe some CX in the fall (and DH at southridge) but I'd really need to live somewhere that affords me those opportunities.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Friend of mine lived right in that area and loved it. Having the Grove nearby is a big plus.

But riding will not be a great experience in that neighborhood.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

ricebowls said:


> My thoughts exactly. It'd be nice to be able to get a couple hours in weekdays before or after work and then long weekend rides either road or trail. I was hoping to get some road racing in this summer and maybe some CX in the fall (and DH at southridge) but I'd really need to live somewhere that affords me those opportunities.


Werd.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Silverlake is pretty far from work. I'd recommend against it. I second the opinion that you should find something between the beach and your workplace.

Any chance you can ride to work?


----------



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

probably not but I'm not sure.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

If you need to find something very close to work there are plenty of options for you in the Mid-Wilshire area. Riding in that area is not bad either.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Culver City maybe?


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

See if you can fine a place in Handcock Park. Not far from where you have to work. It won't be cheap but it's a realy nice area


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Okay, I'll play...
The choices seem to be: live close to your work so your commute is short, or live closer to good rides and suffer a longer commute.

I would choose the latter. I prefer to be able to get on my bike from home and get into decent riding terrain immediately.

Living down by Wilshire and La Brea will not lend itself to great rides without a lot of traffic and lights to get out of that area and over to Griffith Park, or down to the beach, or up to Mulholland.

So here's my two cents: La Brea moves pretty well for a crowded LA thoroughfare. Consider living up near the Hollywood Hills. The commute down La Brea will not be too terrible. There are some decent access roads into the Hollywood Hills with great climbing and minimal traffic. For access up to Mulholland out of Hollywood, you have Nichols Canyon, or Outpost, both of which are reasonably traffic-free. You would also be in closer proximity to Griffith Park and the LA River Bikeway. Beachwood Canyon offers some crazy steep climbs over to the Lake Hollywood area, with access to Cahuenga Pass/start of Mulholland or Barham Blvd,, or with some creative route-finding, Griffith Park via Ferndell.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Santa Monica*

I lived on S. Detroit @ 6th for a few years, 1 block NW from Wilshire & LaBrea. Pluses were the Grove & 3rd St. (Whole Foods, Cynthia's, Sushi Roku, Locanda Veneta), Trader Joe's on LaBrea, near all the nightlife in Hwood, WeHo and BevHills. Minuses: TRAFFIC ALL THE TIME. Terrible roads & a biker's nightmare. 
Moved to Santa Monica in 2002 and life was much better; check out the neighborhoods along Ocean Blvd near SM Airport. They're cheaper than the rich neighborhoods north of the 10 Freeway. You'll be less than a mile from the beach and can ride the Strand pretty much all the way to Palos Verdes, plentiful bike lanes throughout the city plus fewer cars, Helen's Cycles nearby, and way better air quality & quality of life. The commute to work will be easier than if you lived in Silverlake. There might be a unit available in my old apartment building at 21st & Oak. It's a green 2-story w/ curved windows on the upstairs corner unit. Landlords are super cool, I miss that place!


----------



## crosschick (Sep 3, 2007)

Pasadena... you can then ride the GoldLine into Union Station so you don't even need a car!

In Pasadena there are plenty of road rides and group riding.

Mountain: loads of great mountain biking with hectic climbing and great singeltrack!

Pasadena is bicycle friendly, too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

You might want to consider the Los Feliz area. You can take surface streets to work and have access to great riding in the San Gabriels for your days off.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

I live near La brea and Wilshire, Larchmont village to be exact. It is just down the street from Paramount studios. the area is nice, but I don't like riding down Wilshire, 3rd, 6th nor Beverly. The traffic is very heavy an roads are narrow around the LA Country Club. I do carry my bike to Griffith Park or to the beach. on Weekends I will ride from my house in almost any direction, the traffic is much lighter on Sunday Mornings.

I have enjoyed living anywhere west of the 405 freeway. Culver City and anything west. Checkout Marvista adjacent to Venice Beach. there is a bike path along Balogna Creek that can get you to safer riding along the Beach bike path (no cars). Also the LAX area is really nice. you may have a 6 or 7 mile commute but the areas near the beach are cooler(sea breeze) restaurants better, more of an upscale demographics and lots of descent bike shops, Helens, Performance and many smaller boutique shops. 
Brentwood is very trendy, if your into that sorta thing. and San Vicente Blvd in Santa Monica is a runners and bikers haven. Lots of talent!!

later.


----------

